# Adobe Photoshop Touch



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get this installed on their TP? Since I don't have another Tablet and it won't install on my phone I have no way of getting this although I would love this app on my TP. So if you have managed to get it on your TP without using another Tablet please let me know.


----------



## eclipsed450 (Nov 2, 2011)

i guess you missed the part of the requirements where you have to have at least android 3.1??


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Guess so! Shhhhhhhnikes.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Which means ICS will be fine, give it sometime. I am as excited as you with Adobe coming out with their products even in a more limited format for tablets/phones.


----------



## cmascia376 (Jan 18, 2012)

Figured id bump this up now that ics is out. When i try and run this, i get a black screen then my touchpad reboots. This goes for photoshop touch and pronto. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe it's too GPU intense? I don't know if that has to do with the hardware acceleration or not (so no one quote me) I may load ICS tonight after i backup alpha 2.1 (I never got around to 3.5)


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

cmascia376 said:


> Figured id bump this up now that ics is out. When i try and run this, i get a black screen then my touchpad reboots. This goes for photoshop touch and pronto. Anyone have any ideas?


Got the same problem here... Too bad.


----------



## xsalemx (Sep 17, 2011)

cmascia376 said:


> Figured id bump this up now that ics is out. When i try and run this, i get a black screen then my touchpad reboots. This goes for photoshop touch and pronto. Anyone have any ideas?


i have the same problem.... maybe because of the video accelerator thing is not working ? i am not sure
but in the other side i installed sketchbook pro and it was work great.


----------



## nedav (Oct 13, 2011)

Just flashed cm9 alpha0.5 and this works smoothly now!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

The bricked kernel also made this work.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone have the apk to install? Thx


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

Canary2323 said:


> Anyone have the apk to install? Thx


uhhh... no, they better not. It is not a free app...


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh sorry Nevermind thought it was free, my bad


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

I am hesitant due to the 1600 x 1600 limitation. I wanted a digital RAW studio!


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just bought it yesterday. It works for me considering I'm really only using it for light work, and turning pictures into wallpapers for the touchpad


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

I can also verify that it works great. Not quite as many features as desktop Photoshop, but still a great app.

Sent from my Android Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah works nice here too. It's great in a pinch and works well.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Works with CM9 ALPHA 2 with awesomeness!


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

And with the stylus and touch improvements this app is fantastic.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

12paq said:


> And with the stylus and touch improvements this app is fantastic.


Stylus use is actually feasible now (moving from a2 to official nightly). All this time I thought it was just crappy hardware... Thank you cm team!


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Infinite Jest said:


> Stylus use is actually feasible now (moving from a2 to official nightly). All this time I thought it was just crappy hardware... Thank you cm team!


ikr? good stuff! 
and to be a bit more accurate dees_troy submitted the touch and stylus changes, well done.


----------

